# Snow in Australia



## Kate C (Oct 15, 2007)

For those of you that don't believe that it snows in Australia here is a picture taken yesterday morning at Wentworth Falls, and nearby only about an hours drive from me. And I am not in the snowfields area of Australia, I am in an outer suburb of Sydney just at the foot of the Blue Mountains where these pictures were taken.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Awesome pictures, Kate!!

I would certainly never have expected to see pictures of snow in Australia. 

I love the last picture -- it looks so serene.*


----------



## fatmaguler (May 7, 2015)

Oh... i guess its the sweater weather now  We have it very bad in Canada. Snow here very easily passes over 45 cm. No, im not kidding. Last year we have 57 cm of snow. We also suffered from a ice storm which left us without any electricity for 7 days. Yes, it took that long for us to get back our electricity. Sadly, my elderly betta fish passed away within 5 hours even though i tried everything to save him. I put him in a bucket, since glass gets colder. I also had him near a heat source, but it was way too cold for him. He passed away within 4-5 hours after the first day of the blackout. I had him for 6 years, but his body was unable to keep the heat captured in him. This scares me a lot because i don't want to go through the same thing with my birds. It gets to -25's in my area... Here are some pictures from the ice storm. 


The last picture was me being desperate to heat my pizza.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Wow :scare: We're sitting here in 95 degree weather, snow seems bizarre, especially Down Under. 

Stay warm, guys! The view is stunning


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Great photos Kate. Next year I am coming to Sydney to see the snow I have always wanted to see it from when I was a little kid..

By the way for those who didn't believe me it snows in QLd as well it does and it snowed in Stanthope that is near the darling downs off from Toowoomba... It hasn't snowed for 30 years in QLd... It doesn't snow in Bundaberg though but we are really feeling it and we are not use to this cold weather... It is amazing to see the snow on TV people who haven't seen snow that live in QLd see it for the first time they think it's great..... Beautiful photos Kate

http://www.abc.net.au/news/2015-07-17/thick-snow-blankets-southern-queensland/6626630


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

Beautiful pictures Kate


----------



## Kate C (Oct 15, 2007)

Fatma just south of Sydney the little town of Bowral had 20cm of snow on Thursday night. This only an hour from Sydney and also not in the actual snowfields. But this is what many people woke up to on Friday morning. Roads were closed right up through the Blue Mountains.

The roads around where those pictures were taken are still closed with black ice at the moment. And that is the main highway over the mountains to inland New South Wales. Because snow is not often had in those places we don't have the ability to clear the ice with snow plows or salt, so it just has to clear up naturally.


----------



## Birding (Oct 10, 2013)

Wow, beautiful! It almost looks like you took those pictures in December in my town in the Northern US  

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Nika (Aug 1, 2007)

Hard to believe you got snow and plenty of it!

KateC, I was going to say that any snow like that must create a lot of problems there, since it's not something that happens often or hardly ever.

Stay warm guys.


----------



## Kate C (Oct 15, 2007)

Thanks, trying to stay warm but it is a bit difficult to move with track suit pants, t-shirt, 2 sweat shirts and 3 pairs of socks. Unfortunately electricity is a bit expensive here so I have to limit the heater usage. Also at least one doona and early and late a second one is thrown on. And don't forget the 2 dogs snuggled up with me trying to keep warm. It is not too bad if you can get out of the wind as the wind chill factor is knocking from 5 to 8 degrees C off. Birds are coping pretty well, even the 2 lorikeet babies that have just weaned.


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Yuck....sorry about your luck my friend's. I'm hoping our weather pattern here changes before winter, it has been cooler and wetter than normal, and I don't want to be seeing all that white stuff your experiencing...


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

Kate you should be having a Christmas in July :budgie:


----------



## Kate C (Oct 15, 2007)

There are many places Cathy that have a Christmas in July dinners. Many of the Clubs and Restaurants around hold it.

Randy no snow just where I am. Just cold, wet and frosty. We have had one of our wettest winters in years.


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

Kate C said:


> There are many places Cathy that have a Christmas in July dinners. Many of the Clubs and Restaurants around hold it.
> 
> Randy no snow just where I am. Just cold, wet and frosty. We have had one of our wettest winters in years.


And we are experiencing one of our driest ever!


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Wish it would rain here to the grass is so brown... Still cold though..


----------



## nuxi (Oct 28, 2014)

Beautiful photos! I'm kind of jealous right now! We have +26 C and it's humid...:vomit:


----------

